# Finally but...



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Finally I got to do some training with Dooley, but alas, it has been a long time. We got into a quasi routine in the new place so grabbed our dummy launcher and a couple bumpers and set out to the field to stretch both of legs and de-stress from the move. 

Well, you know, you gotta train daily (or close to it), to keep that sharply tuned canine companion. Dooley tried and had A LOT of fun but, in my mind, I'm kicking myself for not making more time to get the dogs out. 

So, my mission, should I choose to accept it (and I do) is to get out there and work with Doo and Breeze, at least 5 times a week, until we can get back to form. And my timing couldn't be better...Just in time for the snow to fly! At least in our new place, we have a large shop I can work in. 

Glad to be back to the forum as well. Talk to you all later.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Alright now we'll have to make sure you keeping on top of it


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Missed you Laura!!! Glad to hear the move is over and you can get back to some training, looking forward to hearing from you more often!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so glad to see you back. We expect progress reports 5 days a week...that'll keep you doing it!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, GoldenSail and all...Please help me keep on top of it (except for today and tomorrow, I have Corporate visitors at work and am not getting home until after dark. 

Sammydog, we are far from done moving, however it is just odds and ends, and four outbuildings. These we can do at our conveniance. And, its good to be back.

Hotel4dogs, okay, starting Thursday, I'll try to give a nightly report. Maybe, I'll just send them over to you. Maybe a little time with the famous Tito would do them some good!


----------

